# Need some day to day consistancy advice.



## CarbonelementRK (Dec 30, 2011)

Ok...I shoot a hinge release in combination with a thumb when needed. Im having trouble with the day to day consistancy. One day I will be driving tacks and the next I cant shoot a group for anything. Im shooting a mathews with a focus grip. I try extremely hard to pay extra attention to my stance, my grip, the proper way of shooting a hinge, execution you name it! I know it hard to give advise without actually seeing me shoot. But I have had a coach and a good coach at that help me in the past. Ive always had complements on having really good form. The last thing he told me is that the only thing holding me back was my release. So I guess im wondering what kinds of things have you done to keep your shooting consistant from day to day. Maybe I am over thinking it all and I need to just let it unfold naturally and shoot through this plateau. It gets frustrating though. I know how much self-confidence affects a persons shooting and I just dont have much right now. Maybe I need some tips on the mental side of things instead of the machanical. Any ideas and advise would be appreciated! Forgive me if the above is kinda sparatic but I was just typing as it came into my mind. Thanks!!!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

If your shooting is that obviously inconsistant to you from one session to the next, then there has to be some kind of a breakdown in your form or concentration that you're not able to repeat from day to day. If the breakdown is not in your form, well, then it has to be a breakdown in focus.

My advice would be to quit thinking about your stance, grip and anything else form-related... that stuff should be automatic and, if it's not, then you should MAKE it automatic with a lot of work on the bale. Every ounce of your attention needs to be on the spot you want the arrow to go... both eyes and mind.

It sounds kind of stupid and obvious, but another thing that can make a big difference is... actually TRYING to hit the spot you want. If you're just coasting on autopilot, things can start to unravel fast.

Try only shooting your bow when you are actually feeling *excited *about shooting a bow... at least for a while. If you're shooting on some kind on schedule, come hell or high water... you can pick up some bad habits.

I'm not sure any of this applys to you, without being there to see you shoot. Might be worth having someone around for the good AND the bad sessions to judge it for you. Some things are hard to see from inside your own mind.


----------



## CarbonelementRK (Dec 30, 2011)

I totally agree with all that you said. I am having trouble focusing. I start out strong and my focus slowly gets a little less focused the closer I get to the shot breaking. I dont think its "target panick". Because I have no anxiety of the shot breakibg. If i have any its a mild case. I think its like u said my focus. Its seems I most of the time find the mark if I dont take my focus off the mark until after the arrow hit the target. Thank you for your input! Ill work on it!


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

If you're at full draw too long, muscle fatigue will cause a loss of focus. Try this...

Go to the range and shoot 40 arrows... with someone watching the second hand on a clock. After every shot, have them write down how many seconds it took you to release after you hit full draw. Find your average time. If it's more than 6 or 7 seconds, it could stand to be shorter.

If you need to shorten the time you spend at full draw, get up close on a blank bale... no aiming at anything, and work on shortening your shot process by a couple of seconds.
Next, shoot at 5 yards with a spot... but concentrate on using the same length of time to release the arrow. This will take some time to get right.
When it's coming pretty natural, go to 10 and then 15. Work your way out to 20 yards over the course of a week or two.


----------



## CarbonelementRK (Dec 30, 2011)

Ok I will do that. I do find myself when my hinge isnt going off staying at full draw way to long. Theres a abrupt point that I notice my sight picture staRt to fall apart. And when that happens my focus falls apart. I always try and let down but I know I need to work on that more as well. So say do what you told me over a period of two to three Weeks or until comfortable then keep working my way out to further distances?


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

When you try to change any part of the shot process, it takes time and a lot of repitition to make it subconscious and automatic.

Once you start to aim, if you have to think about any mechanical part of the shot other than aiming... you're not done ingraining it. There really isn't any set timeline to go by... some say it takes 6 weeks, shooting everyday, to make it stick. More time spent ingraining it is better than less time spent, but only you will know when you're ready to move to a spot target and include aiming into the mix.

The blank bale is where you will teach yourself to shorten and become consistant with the amount of time you are at full draw.
The 5 yard spot target is where you will teach yourself to do it all while actually aiming.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

da white shoe said:


> ....Once you start to aim, if you have to think about any mechanical part of the shot other than aiming... you're not done ingraining it.....


People, this is GOLD. It's really at the heart of leaning to consistently shoot a bow at a high level. That little flicker of attention to anything but aiming means that you don't trust it to operate on a subconscious level. And as Zane mentioned, a little quality time on the bale is in order.

Often, a student will ask what they should work on next. The answer is "Where did your focus go when it should have been on aiming?" "That's what you don't trust so that's what you haven't completely ingrained."

JMHO,
Allen


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

1. If you don't like your results - change the way you practice.
2. It is better to shoot 10 good shots and stop, than 10 goods shots and 40 bad ones.
3. Always start with blank bale- even if its just one round.
4. Video yourself - you might be surprised what you find. 
5. Attitude is everything.
6. If you can't do it at 10 yards, you can't do it at 20.


----------



## hatchettjack (Jan 16, 2012)

Fatigue causes inconsistent shooting for me! I shoot way better when im well rested. 

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2


----------

